# Ram 14" Band saw



## OleHooker (Dec 15, 2011)

I have just recently acquired a 14" band saw that is made by RAM Machinery. The model # is 0067, serial # is 3407 and the Mfg date is 1985. I'm looking for parts and a manual. Does anyone have any information.
Thanks


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the router forum.

Thank you for joining us,


----------



## dhern (Mar 22, 2011)

Check this thread out
http://www.routerforums.com/starting-off/4124-any-bandsaw-experts.html


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

OleHooker said:


> I have just recently acquired a 14" band saw that is made by RAM Machinery. The model # is 0067, serial # is 3407 and the Mfg date is 1985. I'm looking for parts and a manual. Does anyone have any information.
> Thanks


Hi:

Ok, a bunch of stuff here. You have the generic Hung Li Hsing Electric Works Co., Ltd. (http://www.elephant.com.tw) 14" bandsaw. It was packaged in a bunch of different brand names with a few differences, but not many.

The only RAM bandsaw that I show is the 121D which is a 4 speed with idler wheel and probably somewhere around a 3/4 HP induction motor at 1725 rpm although almost any 1725 motor will suffice. You'll find that all of these 14" saws are the same. There are a few "options" available and they're pretty well interchangeable from one vendor to another. 

For the full story go to this article on your bandsaw -- http://www.routerforums.com/woodworking-articles/28139-14-inch-import-bandsaw-hung-li-hsing.html. Read the whole thing through and read several of the manuals. I prefer the Craftex CT015N manual and some of the Steel City manuals are good too.

As for parts, if you're in Canada, R&D bandsaws carry most of the parts you'll need. Bearings are generic so buy them at your local bearing vendor. There can be some variation in the bearings so take your's to the store and get the same size and best quality you can find. Note the wheel and idler bearings are metal shielded on both sides. 

You'll find links to manuals in the essay. You'll also find pictures of your bandsaw on the bottom of the article. 

I'd welcome some pictures of your saw and if you know it, some of the history. If you have any further information or questions, just speak up.


----------



## OleHooker (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks for your help. I'll check it out and probably post some pictures of the saw.


----------



## Ironman50 (Jun 5, 2012)

For future reference, band saw manuals are available at bandsawmanuals.com .


----------



## slotter1 (Dec 30, 2012)

I have one and am able to get parts from Grizzly


----------

